# FBSplash LiveCD 2005.0

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

hat den splash irgendwer bei euch schon laufen?

ich hab mir also das teil installiert - mit den neusten splashutils

media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.3

die initrd mit splash_geninitramfs neu geschrieben, de lilo.conf lt. EINFO geändert >> aber dann krieg ich leider beim booten eine kernel panic  :Sad: 

hat jmd. das teil am laufen und eine info, warum das bei mir nicht funktioniert?

danke im voraus!

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

... aber um dir zu sagen was du falsch gemacht hast müsste ich ein paar mehr Infos haben  :Wink: 

z. Bsp. wie deine lilo.conf (benutze zwar gnome, aber egal) aussieht, welchen Kernel & welches System du hast.

Hat bei mir aber auch länger gedauert bis ich es hatte  :Wink:  ... ich habe einen AMD64 und ne Nvidia-Karte, Kernel ist 2.6.11-r6 ... bei gentoo 2005.0 musst du den Kernel auch nicht patchen, ansonsten einfach der Anleitung bei gentoo-wiki.com (url richtig?) nach vorgehen, dann müsste es gehen.

Allerdings sieht das bei mir etwas anders aus im Kernel als im wiki ... habe meine gesamt config in einem anderen Thread gepostet, dort kannst du ja nachschauen was ich genau an- /bzw. ausgeschaltet habe  :Smile:   ... hier der Link -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-326913.html

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Quote:*   

> z. Bsp. wie deine lilo.conf (benutze zwar gnome, aber egal) aussieht

 

du meinst grub hm?

 *Quote:*   

> welchen Kernel

 

gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6

ja, das howto vom fbsplash hab ich natürlich durchgemacht. das einzige was mich irritiert sind die EINFOS (bezügl. CONSOLE und tty) beim emergen von splashutils...

thx

----------

## _hephaistos_

ok: lilo.conf

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0
```

 geht nicht (lt. HOWTO)

```
splash=silent,fadein,tty:8,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

 (lt. EINFO)

funktioniert auch nicht

irgendwelche infos für mich?

thx

----------

## _hephaistos_

so, jetzt hab ich

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent,fadein,tty:8,theme:livecd-2005.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

und er bootet.

bild wird jedoch keins angezeigt...

----------

## _hephaistos_

push

ich glaub ich werd mich mal an spock wenden  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

Lass es bitte, der hat genügend um die Ohren...der soll sich erst um mich kümmern  :Very Happy: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77674

Bin einer der betroffenen. Hinzu kommt das man mit dem neuesten Sucker-Tree nur die hart maskierten Splash-Utils verwenden kann. Den wirklichen Vanilla-Kernel 2.6.11 gibts ja nicht mal mehr in Portage  :Sad: 

Und VesaFB (nicht VesaFB-TNG) will bei mir mit Gensplash nicht laufen  :Confused: 

----------

## z4Rilla

habs gerade mehr oder weniger mit  2.6.11-gentoo-r6 hinbekommen.

Hab mich genau an http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash gehalten.

Das einzige Problem was ich noch habe ist, dass der splashscreen beim runterfahren [aus xorg-6.8.2 mit nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174] nicht richtig eingeblendet wird. Da kommen dann quasi im oberen Teil des Bildschirms zwei kleine splashscreens, in schillerendem rot und grün.  :Shocked: 

kurze zeit später kommt dann nur noch bunte grütze!?

Komisch ist auch das xdm/gdm vom init.d script anscheinend nicht richtig beendet werden kann-- evt ist da ein Zusammenhang?

----------

## _hephaistos_

//EDIT: ja, jetzt gehts auch bei mir!

wichtig war, die colourtiefe in der lilo.conf mitzugeben!

also: 1024x768-<COLORTIEFE=32>@75

leider hängt er sich nun beim booten nach einiger zeit (lt. splash bei 51%) auf

ich werd jetzt mal den neuesten patch probieren

----------

## hoschi

Könntest du das "es geht jetzt" bitte erst dann posten, wenn es wirklich geht  :Very Happy: 

Ich freue mich jedes mal, wenn ich die erste Zeile lese - danach kommt die Entäuschung!

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Könntest du das "es geht jetzt" bitte erst dann posten, wenn es wirklich geht

 

das problem hat in diesem fall - soweit ich das sehen kann - mit dem intelfb (den ich verwende) zu tun.

weiters macht es einen heftigen unterschied, ob als modul oder fest im kernel...

aber ich denke du kannst es probieren und es sollte funktionieren  :Cool: 

cheers

----------

## hoschi

ich probiers, wenns nicht geht weiß ich ja wenn ich paddel  :Smile: 

danke

<edit> geht leider auch nicht :/ (die farbtiefe habe ich natürlich nicht angegeben, vesafb kriegt die ja über die vga option)

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ich probiers, wenns nicht geht weiß ich ja wenn ich paddel 

 

jo, schauma moi, wer stärker is  :Smile:  (currently gewichtheber EM am eurosport)

ich probier gerade den neuesten gsd patch aus. berichte dann weiter.

cheers

//EDIT: BTW: halt dir eine 2. bootmöglichkeit bereit!!

----------

## hoschi

Hey, mach mir jetzt keine Angst, ich in der Typ "ein Eintrag in Lilo reicht - No Risk, No Fun"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Hey, mach mir jetzt keine Angst, ich in der Typ "ein Eintrag in Lilo reicht - No Risk, No Fun" 

 

ja, bin ich eigentlich auch - und kein bootmenü!

aber es wird beim testen halt schon nervig immer die livecd zu starten  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hoschi

ja, bootmenü habe ich auch keins - gibt sowieso nur ein wahres OS  :Very Happy: 

----------

## z4Rilla

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Könntest du das "es geht jetzt" bitte erst dann posten, wenn es wirklich geht 
> 
> das problem hat in diesem fall - soweit ich das sehen kann - mit dem intelfb (den ich verwende) zu tun.
> 
> weiters macht es einen heftigen unterschied, ob als modul oder fest im kernel...
> ...

 

ich würde es auf jeden fall fest in den kernel einbauen, sonst müsstest du das modul ja imho in die init-ramdisk packen.

Und hast du mal vesafb-ng probiert? rivafb zb. hat bei mir konflikte mit dem nvidia-modul verursacht..

und wenn du doch was anderes als vesafb oder vesafb-ng nimmst dann vergiss nicht

```
video=<fbmodul>:...
```

 beim bootloader anzupassen (hatte ich beim ersten mal vergessen  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ja, bootmenü habe ich auch keins - gibt sowieso nur ein wahres OS 

 

jo, ich hab auch NUR linux oben. mit bootmenü mein ich eine auswahl zwischen 2 bootbaren kernels  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *z4Rilla wrote:*   

> ich würde es auf jeden fall fest in den kernel einbauen, sonst müsstest du das modul ja imho in die init-ramdisk packen.

 

ja, das war auch meine überlegung und das hab ich auch getan.

 *Quote:*   

> Und hast du mal vesafb-ng probiert?

 

ja, läuft bei mir. braucht man ohnehin für gensplash oder?

 *Quote:*   

> und wenn du doch was anderes als vesafb oder vesafb-ng nimmst dann vergiss nicht
> 
> ```
> video=<fbmodul>:...
> ```
> ...

 

hätt ich auch:

```

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent,fadein,tty:8,theme:livecd-2005.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

aber wie gesagt - bei 51% is dann freezing angesagt  :Sad: 

vorher "schaut" schon immer der output des bootvorgangs durch den splash durch...

----------

## z4Rilla

wenn du sowieso vesafb-ng nimmst, kannst du alle anderen *fb rausnehmen.

hier:

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0
```

aber wie gesagt beim runterfahren wirds xtrem bunt

----------

## _hephaistos_

na, es funktioniert einfach nicht....

bei 51% hängt er - da kann ich mit strg-c durchgehen.

dann gehts aber bei ca. 96% gar nicht mehr weiter. und nur mehr strg+alt+entf gehen in den runlevel 6 (=reboot)....

----------

## _hephaistos_

bump

@hoshi: läuft der jetzt bei dir?

----------

## hoschi

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> bump
> 
> @hoshi: läuft der jetzt bei dir?

 

nada - der mtrr bug ist auch noch nicht gefixt, spock macht derzeit scheinbar nichts - ich glaub er findet den fehler nicht

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *hephaistos6 wrote:*   bump
> 
> @hoshi: läuft der jetzt bei dir? 
> 
> nada - der mtrr bug ist auch noch nicht gefixt, spock macht derzeit scheinbar nichts - ich glaub er findet den fehler nicht

 

aha!

dann werd ich mir mal wieder den guten alten tux reintun  :Smile: 

----------

